# Hard to shift into 1st gear



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

My 01 Altima with a manual trans is sometimes hard to shift into 1st gear from neutral and at a stop. The clutch has only 40k on it and the trans fluid is replaced regularly since new. 

There are times when it will go into 1st normally and then sometimes I have to either force it or shift into another gear and then it will smoothly shift into 1st. Any ideas, the car has 193k.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

my 01 altima does the same thing, but only when the engine is cold like after leaving it sit all night and trying to leave for work in the morning. Kinda difficult to get into 1st and 2nd after coming to the first stop sign but after you get it in to first and second its fine from then on.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm gonna do some checking around this weekend, will let you all know what I find....


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

do u guys have short shifters? i have a 5 spd and it does the same thing. even worse with a short shifter. its just cause its cold. let the car warm up for 5 10 minutes then go. it should be better.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

> my 01 altima does the same thing, but only when the engine is cold like after leaving it sit all night and trying to leave for work in the morning. Kinda difficult to get into 1st and 2nd after coming to the first stop sign but after you get it in to first and second its fine from then on.


I don't have an Altima, but my HB has been like that forever, like said after it warms up, no problems.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

It turned out to be a loose slave cylinder, all is good now.


----------

